# If you chose a different breed...



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

A whippet. I have had both and love them both. Actually I've had several breeds over the years and there are many that are delightful.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I love this question! I would say Maltese, but they have too many health problems in the breed. So, my choice would be a Havanese. I saw the Hav that was reserve in group (is that what it's called?) at Westminster, in person at the Golden Gate Kennel Club show, where he went Best in Show, and he took my breath away. Every Hav I've ever met has been SO sweet, engaging, and smart, like our poodles.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Definitely something small and non-shedding. Once you have had Poodle style non-shedding it is hard to go back from that... I had a Dalmatian and a Pointer two breeds not exactly known for their luxurious hair and yet all of my clothes, all of my house, all of my car and every surface imaginable was covered in hair. So between those two criteria it narrows it down. I have a weak spot for terriers - Fox terriers both wire and smooth are my favorite - but I know I am completely too soft to own a terrier. Maybe a Yorkshire Terrier - or my favorite a Silky. But in reality my next breed is more likely to be a Tibetan Spaniel or a Löwchen.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I love Whippets too but I have know quite a few that are a bit too boisterous and strong for me and my messed up shoulder - I would go for an Italian Greyhound.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

zooeysmom said:


> I love this question! I would say Maltese, but they have too many health problems in the breed. So, my choice would be a Havanese. I saw the Hav that was reserve in group (is that what it's called?) at Westminster, in person at the Golden Gate Kennel Club show, where he went Best in Show, and he took my breath away. Every Hav I've ever met has been SO sweet, engaging, and smart, like our poodles.




And if you mixed a havanese with a poodle you have a...
Hav-a-poo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I would get a pug. I have a friend in Holland whose got one and she is so adorable!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> So, my choice would be a Havanese. I saw the Hav that was reserve in group (is that what it's called?) at Westminster, in person at the Golden Gate Kennel Club show, where he went Best in Show, and he took my breath away. Every Hav I've ever met has been SO sweet, engaging, and smart, like our poodles.


Same here! Havanese truly are a beautiful breed.

I also love Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, but I have heard that health issues are common with that breed as well (haven't done a lot of research on that breed, though).


----------



## Cliff (Oct 10, 2018)

I love German Shepherds and I love Australian Shepherds. Also met the sweetest wire haired fox terrier at Westminster meet the breed this year- what a doll!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

jojogal001 said:


> And if you mixed a havanese with a poodle you have a...
> Hav-a-poo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would sure not be against adopting one of those from a shelter  



Dogs4Life said:


> Same here! Havanese truly are a beautiful breed.
> 
> I also love Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, but I have heard that health issues are common with that breed as well (haven't done a lot of research on that breed, though).


We have the same taste, Dogs4Life--I also adore Cavs  However, you are correct, they are not a healthy, long-lived breed :'(


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Lagotto. If some one breeds a non shedding pure bred golden retriever, i’d Be all over that.lol


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Absolutely, a non-shedding golden retriever would be my choice too!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

If they had longer lives then I’d love an Irish wolfhound. But no plans to stray from the poodle for me!


----------



## Cliff (Oct 10, 2018)

Muggles said:


> If they had longer lives then I’d love an Irish wolfhound. But no plans to stray from the poodle for me!




Agreed. Love them too. But 4-6 years isn’t long enough.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I researched so many breeds of dogs and I always end up with poodle. So I can't imagine having any other breed.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Another vote for non shedding golden retriever. Although I don't see us having anything but poodles in the future. My middle son is allergic to most dogs [emoji24] So no more rescue fostering for us unless it's poodles I guess! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I need a small dog that triggers as little allergies as possible. I would probably go with a Yorkie. I’ve had two and they are brave and sturdy little dogs like the true terriers they are.

Very different from poodles but just as lovable. And a lot less grooming required.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, I have a poodle and a papillon, and love both breeds. I would not have a flat faced dog - too many health issues - or a Cavalier for the same reason. Giant breeds have short lives, and are prone to joint problems, and much as I love the large breeds they would not fit well into my life. I find terriers hard to deal with, and would love a small sight hound, but as I live in a place surrounded by fields which are often full of tempting wild life decided it was not a safe place for a whippet or Iggie. Of the small curly fluffy breeds I prefer poodles for their elegance and intelligence, and the same goes for papillons amongst the non-curlies, so it looks as if I may be sticking to those two breeds!


----------



## Miz34 (Jan 20, 2018)

We have a Havanese and a poodle and it is the perfect mix. They’re a match on the brains side and they’re both goofy and playful. It’s also nice to have one tiny and one bigger (hubs walks the poodle and I walk the little guy).
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

A papillon, pom but never anything with terrier in it. I had a silky and he was hard headed, the only dog I ever rehomed


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

fjm said:


> Well, I have a poodle and a papillon, and love both breeds. I would not have a flat faced dog - too many health issues - or a Cavalier for the same reason. Giant breeds have short lives, and are prone to joint problems, and much as I love the large breeds they would not fit well into my life. I find terriers hard to deal with, and would love a small sight hound, but as I live in a place surrounded by fields which are often full of tempting wild life decided it was not a safe place for a whippet or Iggie. Of the small curly fluffy breeds I prefer poodles for their elegance and intelligence, and the same goes for papillons amongst the non-curlies, so it looks as if I may be sticking to those two breeds!


Papilion definitely in my short list - boy they are smart! Do they shed at all?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Cliff said:


> ...besides a poodle, what would you choose?


I don't really know...I have had several GSD, loved them all, several rottweillers, loved them too. I didn't stick with them because of homeowner insurance issues and when we moved into this neighborhood 19 years ago they were frowned upon. My girl was the sweetest ever and I still miss her. I also had mini schnauzers, nice but too barry..., had a rough coated collie growing up, would consider...I've had chihuahuas, all rescues, I don't think I would again though they are sweet and like to be on your lap, shih tzu, I have a special spot in my heart, my first one was a total love bug very laid back, lost her at 17 years, our 2nd one was barry and even from same breeder was not as well bred, I noticed a decline in many as they became popular. Only downfall is you really have to clean face everyday or they get a smelly. We have a cairn terrier, sweet, barky and independent, she is my husbands.. We also have a boxer..wonderful family dog and I would have another though they shed and drool some but personality plus. They also have health issues, so a reputable breeder is a must. I have always wanted a golden retriever...not sure why I never did get one...But ow that I am older and finding it more difficult to train a large breed I think I would have to go to a smaller one. But after having a poodle that rarely gets smelly I think I will stick to poodles.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I've had several breeds over my life and loved them all. GSDs, Doberman, Lab, Lab mix, Beagle/terrier mix, Chihuahuas and poodles. Because I'm getting up there, not wayyyy up there, but still...I have determined that I'll stick with small breeds that I can lift easily, bathe easily etc. They're just so manageable. There are down sides, of course, like anything. (yin and yang) For one, they're vulnerable to birds of prey and coyotes, other dogs etc. But I have come to really love the little lap dogs. I adored my Chihuahuas and they were my most recent dogs. They do shed a little bit but being so small, there's just not that much _hair_. And they're wash and _wear_. :act-up: They're not (or not suppose to be) hyper, ankle biters like so many people assume. They were friendly, outgoing and so companionable. 

The only reason I would consider getting a smooth haired dog is there's really so little grooming needed. And that becomes a chore as I get older. I'll probably go to a groomer eventually with poodles. 

Of course, this is all theory. I don't think I'll be getting anymore dogs at all unless something were to happen to my little darlings. They're just 5, almost 6 this spring. And it would hard to break away from the poodle breed, as I am so pleased with these guys. So other than the grooming, I see no reason to switch. Love their characteristics, so fun and easy to train, so affectionate, playful and cute... and no dog aggression. And no shedding.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Has anyone ever owned a Basenji? I really am curious how they are. Shedding? Aloof? I always liked them at shows but show dogs are not really representative of general breed behavior at times - I mean this in a good way! All the terriers shown are usually chill with other dogs, but pet terriers that have been socialized too little are like tornadoes on a leash when they encounter any other dog... likewise Basenjis I have seen at shows are cuddly and quite outgoing...


----------



## Laurelwhale (Feb 3, 2019)

I’m a huge fan of mutts and pit bull mixes. I actually really, really want a staffordshire bull terrier or mix. Only drawback is shedding ?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Moni said:


> Has anyone ever owned a Basenji? I really am curious how they are. Shedding? Aloof? I always liked them at shows but show dogs are not really representative of general breed behavior at times - I mean this in a good way! All the terriers shown are usually chill with other dogs, but pet terriers that have been socialized too little are like tornadoes on a leash when they encounter any other dog... likewise Basenjis I have seen at shows are cuddly and quite outgoing...


One of my absolute least favorite breeds based on my rather limited experience. Yes, they shed, and yes, aloofness is a breed characteristic. A pair of them used to harass my dogs at the dog park and they jumped on me too. Of course, I blamed the owner much more than the dogs.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Moni said:


> Papilion definitely in my short list - boy they are smart! Do they shed at all?


Yes, papillons shed, but it is not too bad if you brush thoroughly and regularly. Because they are small the quantity is not overwhelming except during a major moult, when frequent brushing is essential. On the plus side dirt seems to just slide off them - Sophy can go for a muddy walk and look absolutely pristine by the time we get home (the dog crate she travels in is another matter...!).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Every time I see this thread come back up to the top I just don't know quite what to say since I don't think there is any other dog for me than the breeds we already have, standard poodles and GSD.


ETA: Regarding Cavaliers. I have a friend who is a very good breeder of CKCS. She is very careful in her program on the main issue which is heart problems (but other issues too). Her dogs are all really solidly healthy as she does agility, rally and obedience with them. Almost all of her puppies go to performance sport homes and I know a number of those dogs too. They still have some work to do generally to get the heart issues dealt with but they are making progress.


----------



## Miz34 (Jan 20, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Every time I see this thread come back up to the top I just don't know quite what to say since I don't think there is any other dog for me than the breeds we already have, standard poodles and GSD.
> 
> 
> ETA: Regarding Cavaliers. I have a friend who is a very good breeder of CKCS. She is very careful in her program on the main issue which is heart problems (but other issues too). Her dogs are all really solidly healthy as she does agility, rally and obedience with them. Almost all of her puppies go to performance sport homes and I know a number of those dogs too. They still have some work to do generally to get the heart issues dealt with but they are making progress.




I watched a documentary a while back (can’t remember the name sadly) that talked about CKCS having a genetic condition with their brains growing too large for their skulls and chasing incredible pain and seizures. They talked about how dogs earning titles tested positive for this gene and they were breeding them anyway. It was heartbreaking. Such sweet dogs with so many health problems. Kudos to your friend for doing what she can to improve the lines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good CKCS don't have dainty heads. My friend kept a girl from one of her most recent litters and that puppy was all head for quite a while! I know several CKCS breeders actually. My good friend and two others. I don't like the heads on the dogs of the other breeders so well, kind of dainty.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The problem you describe is syringomyelia, Miz34, and the documentary was probably Pedigree Dogs Exposed, which first really brought it to public attention in the UK at least. It is extremely common in the breed - around 70% have it by age 6, although only a much smaller number show clinical symptoms: https://www.ufaw.org.uk/dogs/cavalier-king-charles-spaniel-syringomyelia. It is good to hear that some breeders are trying to produce healthier CKCs, but I think that the breed's biggest issue is the tiny number of foundation stock - the breed was effectively recreated using six dogs in the early 20th century. A small group in the UK was attempting to broaden the genetic base by outcrossing to similar spaniel breeds, but I don't know how far they got.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

fjm said:


> The problem you describe is syringomyelia, Miz34, and the documentary was probably Pedigree Dogs Exposed, which first really brought it to public attention in the UK at least. It is extremely common in the breed - around 70% have it by age 6, although only a much smaller number show clinical symptoms: https://www.ufaw.org.uk/dogs/cavalier-king-charles-spaniel-syringomyelia. It is good to hear that some breeders are trying to produce healthier CKCs, but I think that the breed's biggest issue is the tiny number of foundation stock - the breed was effectively recreated using six dogs in the early 20th century. A small group in the UK was attempting to broaden the genetic base by outcrossing to similar spaniel breeds, but I don't know how far they got.


How sad. Thanks for posting this fjm


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh and I had a lab too, she was a great dog growing up with my children. We were on 34 acres at the time and she would go everywhere they went and would run off any unwelcome guests. I would consider a caviler spaniel and did look a little prior to Renn but could not find a breeder nearby.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I’ve had fun thinking about this because there are so many breeds, I’ve admired and never owned. Lowchen, Papillon, Havanese, and Coton de Tulear’s are on my dream smaller dog list. All smart and ridiculously cute.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

LOL I also considered coton's but the only one breeder I found was really really expensive for me.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Miz34 said:


>


Your poodle is so beautiful!! And what a cute Havanese


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

We've had a Cardigan Corgi and a Lab in the past. I'd love to have another of either, except for their constant shedding of enormous amounts of hair, so a Scottie, I think.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh, lawsy. Since I finally let myself have a Poodle, that's what I want. That is not to say I no longer also want several in the Terrier, Herding, Sporting, and Toy groups as well.

In Sporting, I'm in love with Field Spaniels, and would if I could buy a lifestyle to support a Gordon Setter, and would have several American Cockers. Raised by a Collie, I'd adore having a Tri-color. Several, not quite all, Toy breeds; Long-haired Chis and Yorkies of particular interest among others. Airedale, Parson Russell, Welsh, Border Terriers OMGracious, adore them.

Any and all of these, always with a Poodle on site . Of course, in this fantasy, they happily co-exist and enjoy my Maine **** cats and miniature horses who come into the house and porch at will. Germaphobes, begone!


----------



## Jojobe (Jul 22, 2018)

Miz34 said:


> We have a Havanese and a poodle and it is the perfect mix. They’re a match on the brains side and they’re both goofy and playful. It’s also nice to have one tiny and one bigger (hubs walks the poodle and I walk the little guy).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love the pics and noticed the winter boots: do you recall what brand you purchased? I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miz34 (Jan 20, 2018)

Dogs4Life said:


> Your poodle is so beautiful!! And what a cute Havanese




Thank you!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miz34 (Jan 20, 2018)

Jojobe said:


> Love the pics and noticed the winter boots: do you recall what brand you purchased? I
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks! The small orange ones are those balloon type disposables, I believe they’re called Pawz and the ones that Chatham is wearing are a brand called Pawsh Pads. 

https://www.pawshpads.ca/products/scuba-ref-reflective-straps-new




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojobe (Jul 22, 2018)

Miz34 said:


> Thanks! The small orange ones are those balloon type disposables, I believe they’re called Pawz and the ones that Chatham is wearing are a brand called Pawsh Pads.
> 
> https://www.pawshpads.ca/products/scuba-ref-reflective-straps-new
> 
> ...




I will definitely give them a try. We are prepping for our first Arizona summer and the blistering asphalt...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliff (Oct 10, 2018)

Moni said:


> Has anyone ever owned a Basenji? ...



I lived with a Basenji for a couple of years. He was definitely aloof. Kinda squirrelly.


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

There was a Bernese Mountain dog in Cooper’s Obedience class and was a sweet heart. I would love one of them or a Havanese.


----------



## RSH (Feb 5, 2019)

Back in 2011 I went to a rescue and said I was looking for a female poodle-ish kind of dog, because I was missing my standard poodle Daphne, who had died in 2008.

I came home with a male chihuahua that they said was 4 years old, but turned out to be 4 months old (he still had some puppy teeth!). It was my first experience with a boy, and a chihuahua. I had walked by the Wall o' Chihuahuas at the rescue and he just melted my heart (and continues to do so) with his quiet, centered soulfulness.

We call him the Faux-Wa Wa because he looks like a chihuahua, but behaves nothing like one. He has his CGC, obedience titles, and I do therapy dog work with him at dementia centers. He is, frankly, one of a kind and a good boy, and we all love him to death and feel lucky that he's in our lives.

I'm still an SP person (from the time I was a kid) but if I couldn't have an SP, I'd probably go the rescue route and find the one that melts my heart. My next dog will be an SP  because frankly, there is nothing like them in the world for me, and I miss our SP every day. 

I will say that my chi has sold me on boys-my mom didn't like boys because she thought they were "stupid", and my first SP was a girl, but I have to say, I do really appreciate the boys being a little more simple in their thinking-my girl always had an agenda #OnWednesdaysWeWearPink :damnmate:

Having raised two daughters, it was the estrogen brigade here for a while with girl dogs, girl cats, and me. . At one point the only guy in the house besides my husband was a hamster, so he's happy to let the balance be a little more manly for a while, lol.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I have had a standard daschund, Aussie/Sheltie cross, Newfie/husky cross, and 2 sable rough collies. Up until very recently I thought my female collie to be my heart dog, but I think Raven (spoo) may have taken her spot... largely because ny kids are grown now and we spend so much more time together. 

I have wanted a bench style Sringer for many years and a tri-color collie, but I am so spoiled now with the non-shedding spoo I am not sure I could go back to pulling out garbage bags of undercoat!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

My friend has the sweetest curly-coated retriever. She is much more mellow than a Lab or most goldens, very loving once you know her, and smart, with no vices. I don't know if I could ever have one due to allergies, but what a nice breed.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Moni said:


> Has anyone ever owned a Basenji? I really am curious how they are. Shedding? Aloof? I always liked them at shows but show dogs are not really representative of general breed behavior at times - I mean this in a good way! All the terriers shown are usually chill with other dogs, but pet terriers that have been socialized too little are like tornadoes on a leash when they encounter any other dog... likewise Basenjis I have seen at shows are cuddly and quite outgoing...


I knew someone who had basenjis and they were odd little things. Cute but they were aloof even with their family members. A training class I was in had a basenji who was a holy terror and very very dangerous to the rest of the class...it nearly shredded the instructor's arm to pieces. Lots of surgeries and much rehab and she had most of the function back in her wrist and hand. I don't trust them based on what I have seen.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

If I were to go back....I would have to have another beagle. In spite of the shedding I love their charming little personalities. I had my first one 65 yrs ago when I was 5 yrs old and he won my heart. Had a couple more after that little guy. 

My other choice would be mini dachshund. Growing up several of my cousins had them and later on my sister had one as well. Cute, funny, brave, protective, nice little foot warmers. I am really fond of them.


----------



## RSH (Feb 5, 2019)

Viking Queen said:


> I knew someone who had basenjis and they were odd little things. Cute but they were aloof even with their family members. A training class I was in had a basenji who was a holy terror and very very dangerous to the rest of the class...it nearly shredded the instructor's arm to pieces. Lots of surgeries and much rehab and she had most of the function back in her wrist and hand. I don't trust them based on what I have seen.


I saw that happen in a training class with a rhodesian ridgeback. Nearly tore the woman's forearm off-it was one of the more horrifying things I've ever seen, and I've been in a train wreck. It has left me with a deep seated aversion to that breed of dog. 

Really, except for SP's, Newfoundlands, Goldens, and Irish Wolfhounds, I tend to give big dogs a wide berth just in general. Fluffy big dogs give me the happy feels, though, lol.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

On the large end of the list, I would love a Curly Coated Retriever, German shorthaired pointer, Portuguese water dog, And basically all the Retrievers, and the pointers. For small dogs, I would probably get a Bichon or a Caviler King Charles Spaniel.


----------



## Smile Time Betty (Apr 14, 2019)

I’ll only ever have poodles but these are other breeds I like: Bichon Frise, Brussels Griffon, Dandie Dinmont Terrier, Japanese Chin, and Bedlington Terrier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandog (Mar 30, 2019)

I would have a Lagotto Romagnolo, Irish Water Spaniel, Spanish Water dog or a Barbet.


----------



## NaturalPoodle (Jun 13, 2019)

I've just discovered the Lagotto Romagnolo as well and find them quite interesting as a non-shedding dog. 

Otherwise I love most sleddogs (Huskies), sheepdogs (Australian Shepherds), and mountain dogs (Bernese, Great Pyrenees). 

My sister just brought home this pup and I find it one of the most beautiful pups I've seen.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Laurelwhale said:


> I’m a huge fan of mutts and pit bull mixes. I actually really, really want a staffordshire bull terrier or mix. Only drawback is shedding ?


LOL, THAT was funny!!! I've always wanted a pit wolf Kodiak bear mix because they are so cute when young and so trustworthy with kids when grown.. that and they'll all magically play with my Nile crocodiles.


Standard Poodle, second choices would be Westie or a Scottie.


----------

